# [Menuconfig Xen-kernel] Option SATA manquante

## onvice

Bonjour à tous,

J'essaie d'installer Xen mais lorsque je redémarre j'obtiens un kernel panic  

```
VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block(2,0)  ......
```

Donc là je me dis que j'ai pas bien sélectionné les bons pilotes pour le SATA de mes disques durs mais quand je compare le menuconfig de ma version actuelle de ma gentoo (2.6.27-gentoo-r8 ) et celle de xen, il me manque une option dans mon menuconfig xen  :Question:  , à savoir dans la section Device Drivers:

```
<*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) driver 
```

 est absent 

et quand je regarde dedans je trouve effectivement les bons drivers de ma carte mère :

```
 # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82X38/X48 Express DRAM Controller (rev 01)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82X38/X48 Express Host-Primary PCI Express Bridge (rev 01)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82X38/X48 Express Host-Secondary PCI Express Bridge (rev 01)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801IR (ICH9R) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801IR/IO/IH (ICH9R/DO/DH) 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8800 GT (rev a2)

04:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

04:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

07:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)
```

Voilà si quelqu'un a une idée pour récupérer cette option dans mon menuconfig xen ?

Et à tout hasard j'ai émergé à nouveau xen xen-souces xen-tools 

mais l'option est toujours manquante.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Vérifie aussi que tu as bien mis en dur les pilotes pour le filesystem.

----------

## geekounet

Recherche l'option en faisant un / depuis n'importe où dans le menu, et regarde la liste de quoi elle dépend et vérifie les.  :Smile: 

----------

## onvice

Bonjour et merci pour vos réponses.   :Smile: 

Veuillez trouver ci-joint mon fichier .config provenant du kernel version: 2.6.18-xen-r12

et 

Veuillez trouver ci-joint mon fichier .config provenant du kernel version: 2.6.27-gentoo-r8

 *Quote:*   

> Vérifie aussi que tu as bien mis en dur les pilotes pour le filesystem.
> 
> 

 

Oui, je vous confirme que mon système de fichiers est bien compilé en dur <*> dans mon noyau 

et pour info, veuillez trouver mon fichier Fstab:

```
/dev/sdb1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sdb2      none      swap         sw          0 0

/dev/sdb3      /          ext3         noatime        0 1

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,user   0 0
```

 *Quote:*   

> Recherche l'option en faisant un / depuis n'importe où dans le menu, et regarde la liste de quoi elle dépend et vérifie les.

 

Depuis peu j'ai appris cette commande très pratique " / " dans le menuconfig    :Wink:   et c'est ce que j'ai fait, mais lorsque par exemple je cherche en tapant JMicron j'ai en retour un 

 *Quote:*   

> No match found

   avec le kernel 2.6.18-xen-r12 alors que j'obtiens bien des réponses avec le kernel 2.6.27-gentoo-r8

Les réponses trouvées se trouvent dans la fameuse section manquante 

```
 -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                              

   │       -> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers (ATA [=y])                                                                       

              -> ATA SFF support (ATA_SFF [=y])
```

Que faut-il faire pour avoir cette option 

```
-> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers (ATA [=y])
```

  :Question: 

Avant de faire n'importe quoi je préfère vous posez la question :

Est-ce que je dois copier les sections SCSI Transports et IDE drives de mon fichier .config-kernel-2.6.27-gentoo-r8 vers l'autre fichier .config-kernel-2.6.18-xen-r12   :Question: 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses

----------

## onvice

Salut à tous,   :Laughing: 

Bon j'ai essayé en prenant les parties SCSI Transports et IDE drives de mon fichier .config-kernel-2.6.27-gentoo-r8 que j'ai copié dans .config pour le kernel Xen mais l'option n'est pas plus visible dans le menuconfig.   :Crying or Very sad: 

D'après la lecture de quelques posts sur les forums gentoo, par exemple celui CI

Est-ce que je dois en fait sélectionner à la place les vieux drivers SATA c'est à dire l'option 

```
 [ ]     Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA driver)
```

Je n'ose pas le faire car je suis connecté à distance (ssh) et au prochain redémarrage si j'obtiens encore un kernel panic, je perds la main et il faut se déplacer physiquement pour que je sélectionne le kernel qui va bien dans grub. Si quelqu'un a une astuce pour parer à ce problème  :Question: 

pour info :

```
default 0

timeou 10

splahimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Xen 3.3 / Gentoo Linux 2.6.18-xen-r12

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/xen.gz

module /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.18-xen-r12 root=/dev/sdb3

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.27-r8

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/2.6.27-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sdb3 video=nvidiafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1280x1024-32@60
```

Et également j'ai changé à tout hasard les lettres de mon disque dur en essayant avec l'option root=/dev/hda3, /hdb3, /hdc3 ..... mais toujours un beau kernel panic   :Shocked: 

Si quelqu'un a une idée our une piste de recherche pour que j'arrive à installer Xen ça serait vraiment bien ?

----------

## onvice

Salut,

Je suis toujours coincé et j'ai pas vraiment d'idée   :Rolling Eyes: 

Je vous donne la sortie de la commande :

```
 # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 12 Apr 2009 18:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://ftp.first-world.info/ ftp://ftp.first-world.info/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR en en_EN"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa amd64 avahi berkdb bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups custom-cflags dbus dri dvd dvdr fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg midi mmx mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openmp pam pcre perl png pppd pygrub python readline reflection screen session spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd theora unicode vorbis xorg xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="snd-hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR en en_EN" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Peut-être que ça peut vous aider ?

----------

## onvice

Re Bonjour,

D'après certains postes il vaudrait mieux installer Xen depuis ces sources

J'ai téléchargé xen-sources-2.6.29-r1.ebuild et xen-patches-2.6.29-2.tar.bz2

Par contre j'ai un doute sur la méthode d'installation ?

Je suis preneur de tout précieux conseils ?   :Wink: 

Merci d'avance

----------

